# changer un disque dur sans perdre son OS



## arinsal01 (25 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

je souhaiterai remplacer le DD sur mon Imac G3 tout en conservant l'OS 10.4.11qui est installé en plus du "classic".
j'ai bien regardé sur le net, mais vos conseils et éventuellement liens ou tutos seraient les bienvenus.
Un grand merci par avance.
Jmarc


----------



## chafpa (25 Mars 2010)

Faire un "clone" avant, non ?


----------



## Pamoi (26 Mars 2010)

Cloner son actuel disque interne sur le futur disque externe (mis dans un boitier - firewire de préférence, ça va plus vite...), en utilisant CarbonCopyCloner ou SuperDuper, et ensuite échanger les disques.
Et le tour est joué.


----------



## arinsal01 (26 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ces précisions.
Donc, c'est possible.
Tant mieux car l'Imac que je viens de me procurer est en OS 10.4.11, mais je n'ai les CD que pour le classic qui est également dessus.

Donc, en résumé, je clone le DD actuel sur un DD externe grâce à l'un des logiciels cités et je fais l'échange.
Je vais sérieusement me pencher sur la question, mais  question DD, j'ai cru lire que les Imac G3 PPC n'acceptent pas plus de 180 go.
Est-ce vrai ?
Y a t-il des marques plus "compatibles" que d'autres pour ce type de matériel?
Merci pour vos avis.
Cdt
Jmarc


----------



## chafpa (26 Mars 2010)

Va faire un tour sur Macway et tu auras le meilleur choix et conseil possible


----------



## Pamoi (27 Mars 2010)

arinsal01 a dit:


> Donc, en résumé, je clone le DD actuel sur un DD externe grâce à l'un des logiciels cités et je fais l'échange.
> Je vais sérieusement me pencher sur la question, mais  question DD, j'ai cru lire que les Imac G3 PPC n'acceptent pas plus de 180 go.
> Est-ce vrai ?
> Y a t-il des marques plus "compatibles" que d'autres pour ce type de matériel?
> ...



pas plus de 128 Go, format IDE (ou ATA), surtout pas SATA.
pas de marque en particulier (perso j'ai une petite préférence pour Seagate), mais tu auras du mal à trouver en neuf moins de 320 Go (peut-être 160 ...). Ca montera sans problème, mais tu ne "verras" que 128 Go. (y'a un soft qui permer de dépasser cette limite, *SpeedTools ATA Hi-Cap Support Driver* - Jamais testé personnellement)

*http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Intech USA/SPEEDHCCD/*


----------



## Pamoi (27 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> (y'a un soft qui permer de dépasser cette limite, *SpeedTools ATA Hi-Cap Support Driver* - Jamais testé personnellement)



SpeedTools ATA Hi-Capacity Driver *ICI* également (site de Intech Software)

_Double post pour cause de pas eu le temps de chercher efficacement hier, vu l'heure ..._


----------



## divoli (27 Mars 2010)

arinsal01 a dit:


> Donc, en résumé, je clone le DD actuel sur un DD externe grâce à l'un des logiciels cités et je fais l'échange.



Sur un DD externe équipé impérativement d'une connectique Firewire 400 (et en supposant que ton iMac dispose d'une telle connectique, ce qui devrait être le cas). Et tu vérifies que le clone réalisé est bien bootable (c'est-à-dire que tu puisses démarrer dessus).

Tu peux utiliser la version de base (gratuite) de SuperDuper, elle convient parfaitement. Va voir là.


----------



## arinsal01 (31 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Merci pour ces infos.
Dans un 1er temps, je viens de changer une des ram 256 en 512, donc au total 768 mo.
J'ai trouvé chez Macway.
C'est vrai qu'ils sont hyper pro et rapides.
Vu que la ram est bien digérée, je vais en commander une 2ème en 512.

Après cela, je vais me chercher un DD en IDE comme conseillé car l'actuel est vraiment trop bruyant.
Pour le clonage, j(ai installé "carbon copy cloner".
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Pamoi (31 Mars 2010)

arinsal01 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Merci pour ces infos.
> Dans un 1er temps, je viens de changer une des ram 256 en 512, donc au total 768 mo.
> ...



Pour la mémoire , 1Go c'est bien, tu seras plus à l'aise.
Pour le clonage, pas de problème avec CCC. Fais une vérification de ton disque d'origine, avec d'éventuelles réparations avant le clonage sous peine de risque d'échec de la copie.
Ensuite, comme dit plus haut, le disque cible dans un boitier Firewire ou dans un autre ordi en mode target. 
Puis:


			
				divoli a dit:
			
		

> tu vérifies que le clone réalisé est bien bootable (c'est-à-dire que tu puisses démarrer dessus).



Enfin tu fais l'échange physique  des disques
Voilà.


----------

